# CBS and Hulu make content deal



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* CBS and Hulu make content deal, stream back catalog shows starting in January 2013*

Excerpt:

"CBS has been the lone Hulu refusenik among the biggest US broadcasters -- even with rumors of licensing discussions underway at least two years ago, we've usually had to visit the network's own site if we wanted a _CSI_ fix without paying by the show."

Full Story Here


----------

